# Graduation Day!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Had Skip and Alex on Board yesterday. Skip gave Alex a choice go to her Graduation ceremony or go fishing. No choice for Alex GO FISHING! 3 Stop shop. We got on some nice fish near the islands but not enough to stay with two stops later we got them turned on and that was all she wrote. Stopped on the way in picked up 4 reds and called it an early. What a Graduation day it was.
Capt Gene Dugas 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURE
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)




----------

